# Diamond blade salesman



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Just got off the phone with a diamond blade salesman. What an obnoxious guy! I would never buy from a company that hired him. I'll stick with local dealers.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Is that the guy who pretends to know you and acts like you spoke with him before and is very pushy? I used to get those calls too, from AZ I believe


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Detroit. Conversation started OK. I told him I already have 2 blades in- waiting. Told him to call sometime in the future. That's when it got ugly. Hung up on him.

Where do they get these guys?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I remember blade guys doing the "I was referred to you by another contractor" intro. When asked "who" they would just continue on about the blades.

Then there is the intro like you had, Kev. The "How you doing and remember when we talked"...yada, yada.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Arizona?


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

I get those calls not selling blades, but stocks,gold etc. 
I just say,
"I did not talk to you before,"
"oo.it was June.." 
"nope..I remember every call, I never talked to you"
he starts talking how this stock is doing great etc.
I believe, they know I am at "do not call list" so they pretend we talked earlier and pretend it is a follow up call.
I mark their number as "blocked" on my phone  never get another call :laughing:


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

I've said it before, I'll say it again...these guys give people like us a bad name. They don't understand that if you tell them no, there may be a chance in the future you will say yes based on follow up and a decent relationship. I'll never understand the idea behind cold calling someone, then cussing them out when they don't buy. Just a bunch of crap.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

There's a company called Detroit Industrial Tools, but they're in California. I bought some blades from them a few times. Good stuff.

I think the other company might be Diamond Blade Warehouse located in Arizona. I think they have other locations. 

Jaz


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have received a call twice from Detroit industrial about some titanium impregnanted blade called a jase Lott or something. Wanting to let me try for 30 days before I pay.

Said no both times.


----------



## FGCC (Mar 1, 2012)

I had those calls in the past. A few times, the same voice, but different names, from a couple of different companies, and would start out talking like we were best friends and had been hanging out the night before. I called him out once when he told me his name, and said, "oh, is that who you are today, because last time you called you were Mike". The package deals would always get bigger and better as you tried to get him off the phone. Can you imagine if we tried that to sell our services?


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I've gotten the same calls for diamond blades from the guy who thinks he's my best friend.

Now I know the numbers fairly well and in the rare times he catches me I just tell him "I'm just an office hand, the owner is out, don't know when he will be back."


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Had one call me a few weeks ago, the Detroit company. I tell him, "I'm not really working right now because I'm taking care of my terminally ill son". He says, "so, are you shutting down for the *entire *season? Cuz we got some really hot specials goin' on ova heer". Click.....


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Greg, sounds like my guy. Instead of how can I help you, it's how can you help me make my quota.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I think it's a scam continuing on for quite a few years now, low quality blades for cheap, industry does not have any standards like a number system as far as quality is concerned, stick with reputable dealers and let the homeowners buy that cheap crap.


----------

